# beta3 setup



## vadim64 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hello, all.

I have a some problem and I can't resolve that problem myself. I run setup of FreeBSD-9-BETA3 from CD, all options set by default, partitioning too. I've not set up any service or users in bsdinstall, not set up interfaces. Just partitioning and decompressing base.txz and kernel.txz. That's all. After finishing of installation system reboot. When it starts up, system can not boot. The system is only reboot in the moment when cmos must start OS or echo message about problems with searching of boot records.

At first I suspect problem in settings of BIOS. I check all boot settings of cmos and install FreeBSD-8.2 whith classic bsdlabel and fdisk - all right.

How can I debug my problem?


----------



## kirillrdy (Nov 3, 2011)

I am hoping you resolved your issue by now, but a simple suggestion to try RC1. If you haven't resolved it, could you post more information like error messages? Hardware specs etc.

Cheers,
Kirill R


----------

